# De Rossi: addio alla Roma. Ufficiale.



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

La Roma ha comunicato ufficialmente che al termine della stagione in corso Daniele De Rossi non sarà più un giocatore della squadra giallorossa. Ma il centrocampista non si ritirerà. Intraprenderà una nuova avventura calcistica.


----------



## varvez (14 Maggio 2019)

Gran giocatore falcidiato dagli infortuni


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Maggio 2019)

Carismatico e trascinatore,un anno ad ingaggio contenuto glielo farei al volo,ma noi si va sui giuovani.


----------



## Andris (14 Maggio 2019)

grande giocatore,più umile di Totti a capire di non dover creare problemi da quarantenne.



SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Carismatico e trascinatore,un anno ad ingaggio contenuto glielo farei al volo,ma noi si va sui giuovani.



impossibile che giochi in Italia con un'altra maglia contro la Roma,andrà a svernare all'estero strapagato


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha comunicato ufficialmente che al termine della stagione in corso Daniele De Rossi non sarà più un giocatore della squadra giallorossa. Ma il centrocampista non si ritirerà. Intraprenderà una nuova avventura calcistica.



DDR è sempre stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti; purtroppo il legame fin troppo viscerale con Roma ne ha pregiudicato la carriera: dal centrocampista universale che era sul finire degli anni 2000 si è involuto in un mediano di contenimento, con compiti prettamente difensivi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2019)

A differenza di Totti non è stato un egoista che è rimasto a Roma ad avvelenare l'ambiente fino a 41 anni mettendo i tifosotti tottiani contro ogni allenatore passato per Roma negli ultimi anni della sua carriera

A 36 anni dove potrà andare? Non penso in premier, forse al PSG? O al massimo negli Usa, non mi sembra un tipo da Cina


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2019)

Giocatore esaltato oltre ogni misura nei suoi anni d'oro perché "romano de roma"..
Sicuramente un giocatore completo ma di certo non un fuoriclasse ai livelli di Gerrard tanto per fare un nome..


----------



## Route66 (14 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giocatore esaltato oltre ogni misura nei suoi anni d'oro perché "romano de roma"..
> Sicuramente un giocatore completo ma di certo non un fuoriclasse ai livelli di Gerrard tanto per fare un nome..



Condivido ed aggiungo che "capitan Futuro" grazie al suo carattere fumantino in campo si è anche in parte rovinato la carriera con le sue stesse mani(vedasi mondiale 2006 poi finito fortunatamente in gloria...).


----------



## hiei87 (14 Maggio 2019)

Fosse andato a un Manchester quando era al top ( 2006-2009) sarebbe diventato forse il top in Europa nel suo ruolo. Ha fatto una scelta di cuore e gli va dato onore per questo.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2019)

Onore a lui, che ha sacrificato una grande carriera per amore della sua squadra del cuore.


----------



## iceman. (14 Maggio 2019)

Ma alla fine , è diventato capitano della Roma?


----------



## Didaco (14 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giocatore esaltato oltre ogni misura nei suoi anni d'oro perché "romano de roma"..
> Sicuramente un giocatore completo ma di certo non un fuoriclasse ai livelli di Gerrard tanto per fare un nome..



.


----------



## MarcoG (14 Maggio 2019)

Dispiace, dispiace veramente tanto. Un altro tassello dei veri giocatori che furono che ci saluta. 
Una bandiera, a suo modo, un uomo vero. Finisce per l'ennesima volta un periodo della vita di molte persone.

Auguri Daniele, che la tua prossima avventura ti aiuti a separarti dal mondo del calcio giocato con la giusta e consueta dolcezza.


----------



## Ema2000 (14 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Carismatico e trascinatore,un anno ad ingaggio contenuto glielo farei al volo,ma noi si va sui giuovani.



Ma veramente? è uno dei simboli della Roma che lo scarica perchè non ne ha più,
e noi dovremmo ricominciare la collezione delle figurine d'epoca come ai bei tempi dell'antennista?

Comunque non ho dubbi che qualche giornalista ce l'accosterà


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2019)

davvero fortissimo ai tempi, forse il migliore. ma chi lo vorrebbe adesso... è pazzo!


----------



## andrec21 (14 Maggio 2019)

Sicuramente anche zoppo il miglior centrocampista della Roma di questa stagione, per rinfrescare la memoria vedere la partita contro di noi al rientro da un infortunio, giocate di alto livello e spessore, un altro sport rispetto ai compagni.

Ho visto la conferenza di addio e ho sentito più volte la parola "azienda" della parola "grazie", scelta vomitevole figlia di proprietà straniere che con la nostra cultura di sport non hanno nulla a che spartire. 

Quei pagliacci che vogliono convincerlo a fare il dirigente quando si presentano con Nzonzi e Pastore che manco col binocolo. 
Al di là delle anche troppe cadute a livello disciplinare, figlie di Ostia e di un'infanzia di quartiere, Daniele uomo vero e Avversario degno della maiuscola. Avessimo noi in questo momento uomini della tua pasta in rosa...


----------



## Davide L (14 Maggio 2019)

Prendiamolo subito!


----------



## uolfetto (14 Maggio 2019)

si potesse cambiare biglia con de rossi lo farei subito


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A differenza di Totti non è stato un egoista che è rimasto a Roma ad avvelenare l'ambiente fino a 41 anni mettendo i tifosotti tottiani contro ogni allenatore passato per Roma negli ultimi anni della sua carriera
> 
> A 36 anni dove potrà andare? Non penso in premier, forse al PSG? O al massimo negli Usa, non mi sembra un tipo da Cina


Non è proprio cosi. Lui voleva rimanere e anzi ha fatto un po’ di polemica dicendo che l’ad della roma ha detto che è pronto per fare il dirigente e lui ha risposto che vuole giocare. Ha chiuso dicendo che se fosse dirigente si sarebbe rinnovato il contratto...
La differenza è che lui non sarà mai totti e la roma lo ha messo giustamente alla porta. 
Come ha detto qualcuno, è stato un ottimo giocatore ma esageratamente sopravvalutato


----------



## MarcoG (14 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è proprio cosi. Lui voleva rimanere e anzi ha fatto un po’ di polemica dicendo che l’ad della roma ha detto che è pronto per fare il dirigente e lui ha risposto che vuole giocare. Ha chiuso dicendo che se fosse dirigente si sarebbe rinnovato il contratto...
> La differenza è che lui non sarà mai totti e la roma lo ha messo giustamente alla porta.
> Come ha detto qualcuno, è stato un ottimo giocatore ma esageratamente sopravvalutato



Io un altro anno lo avrei tenuto. La roma è in perenne movimento in termini di rosa, pensate allo scorso anno. Dopo due allenatori, a breve tre, avrei lasciato per qualche altro mese un minimo di certezze alla squadra, almeno nello spogliatoio. 
Polemica che forse ci sta anche, perché in piedi De Rossi ci sta ancora, non è esattamente l'ultimo Totti. Con tutte le differenze del caso ovviamente.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io un altro anno lo avrei tenuto. La roma è in perenne movimento in termini di rosa, pensate allo scorso anno. Dopo due allenatori, a breve tre, avrei lasciato per qualche altro mese un minimo di certezze alla squadra, almeno nello spogliatoio.
> Polemica che forse ci sta anche, perché in piedi De Rossi ci sta ancora, non è esattamente l'ultimo Totti. Con tutte le differenze del caso ovviamente.


Io sono convinto che i giocatori seppur bandiere e idoli, ad un certo punto devono dire basta. Io sono d’accordo con la scelta della Roma


----------



## kekkopot (14 Maggio 2019)

Se ne và l'ultima bandiera rimasta in Serie A. Onore a te De Rossi... (anche se mi è sempre stato sui cosiddetti )


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2019)

De Rossi ancora adesso è meglio dei nostri.


----------

